# Starting IVF this week. Help with injections pleeeaaase!!



## Ellen38

Hi all!!  Just found this wonderful website!  I have just hit my 'day 1'  and am about to start my ICSI progroamme.  Have to  start my injections in a couple of days.  Excited and apprehensive!  Just trying to overcome the thought self-injecting.  Any tips or advice will be much appreciated.  Thanks xxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hi Ellen and welcome to FF 

Please could I ask which clinic you are attending? Lots of clinics do 'Injection training' There lots of little tips people can give you ... you can get 'numbing' cream called Emla, rub a bit on and then leave it a short time then do your injection  Also dont dilly dally, longer you think about doing it the harder it becomes! Is there anyone who could do your jabs for you? My dh did mine, made him feel more involved 

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Delli x

Hello Helen38  
How are you  ?? I was wandering how you were getting on with your injections ? 
I started mine last night it's my first go at ivf I know it's scary but also exciting too. My dh accidentally sealed my sharps box up last night oops and now not sure what to do!! Not a good start lol 
Sending you lots of    
                                                                      Delli x


----------



## staceyttc

before i started the injections i had a serious phobia of needles now im a pro!! i was petrified at the thought of injecting myself so simle i just didnt think of it.

my tip is to as above not think about it and just push it in quick without a thought. the first couple are scary but it becomes nothing after about 4 or so! and thats coming from me i used to faint at the sight of a needlle!!!


----------



## Ellen38

Thank you all for your advice!!   I took it all on board and have now given myself 3 injections.  The best advice is to just get on with it.  I wasn't given any numbing cream so on the first day I put an ice pack on my tummy for a few minutes beforehand and didn't feel a thing.  On days 2 and 3 I didn't use the ice pack and still practically felt nothing.  I can't believe that I was worried about this!!    My dh is rather impressed!!

The downside is that I have had a continual and very painful headache since starting these drugs (Gonal F).  I have been drinking plenty of water (2.5 litres) but that's not helping.  Even the paracetemol isn't helping!!  Looking forward to another 10 days of this (not).  Anyway, staying focused on the bigger picture and staying optomistic about a positive result!!  It is all very exciting!

Thanks again,

Ellen38 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyttc

well done its eaier done than said isnt it! i didnt get the headaches but keep drinking water 2l is best and hopefully that should help keep those headaches away! wish u all the luck xxxx


----------



## fingers crossed ivf

oH THIS website is great! 
I ma having an operation on Tuesday and then start IVF in March I am so scared and excited but I think fear is getting the better of me at the mo! Any helpful rallying advice would be greatly appreciated x

I am 34 and we have been ttc for 6 years, hopefully this is the last operation and IVF can go ahead
X


----------



## shanks11

Hi Ladies, 

Welcome & good luck with your treatment 
I have had EC now and am on the 2WW (another 7 days until i can test) 

I would like to say that i found the thought of injecting myself horrible - after doing the first few i was a pro!  
It does get easier & easier with each day - i was advised to do mine in my leg all (Buserlin & Gonal F) i think the needsles are really thin and in the end it was part of my daily routine! I kind of miss it now as i have nothing to do apart from wait. 

I hope you are coping well & wish you all the best of luck

xx
Sarah


----------



## Delli x

Hi Fingers crossed ivf 
just wanted to wish you good luck for your operation on Tuesday i hope its nothing to serious? as soon as you know it you will be starting your ivf and then the time just goes so quickly. I felt the same been ttc for such a long time that when it comes round you feel so many different emotions  

Shanks how are you feeling on your 2WW ?? i bet this is the hardest time isnt it?? i wish you all the best and will be     for you xx
i am introducing a 3rd injection tonight which im not looking forward to as the doctor said its bigger and more blunt than the others yikes!    
but i certainly wont miss the injections, i feel they get worse as i go along! strange i know!
please let us know how you get on good luck and take care love Delli x


----------



## zgreen

for me numbing with some icepack helped a lot! you really can't feel a thing!once the needle is in, it is easy peasy!the first time might be scary but by the second time you are gonna be a pro! don't worry! wish you very good luck!z


----------



## Delli x

Thanks very much zgreen do you think numbing with ice block will be better than elma cream?? only got an hr to go yikees!!!


----------



## zgreen

well i don't know anything about the cream....ice pack was working for me.


----------



## Delli x

Hi  zgreen 
Thanks for your help last night the ice pack worked a treat. i did cheat though and put some elma cream underneath lol 
hope your well??  
                          Delli x


----------

